# Wheeler Dealers



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Just watched the 914 episode and really cant believe someone would buy back their own car and pay £4250 for the privilege !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I didn't believe it either but look at another way, it's only like handing over to a garage for the work to be done and paying for the "privilege".


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Dont forget Ed's labour costs that arent taken off that profit lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I know, I couldn't believe it either, and it's not really a 'barn find' either.

If Mike Brewer ever came to look at my car, I would have to tell him to fk off! 

The way he says 'look at the state of this' because its got dust on it. Then he sits on the bonnet of your car with his jeans and his copper studs on the back pockets and knackers up the paint job.

I did spot the Fiat Dino they did a few episodes ago, on eBay for £2k less than they sold it for in the episode :doublesho


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I've never machine polished a car before. Ed makes it look so easy. lol

Thats a joke by the way.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> I know, I couldn't believe it either, and it's not really a 'barn find' either.
> 
> If Mike Brewer ever came to look at my car, I would have to tell him to fk off!
> 
> ...


:lol: You made me smile today for the first time, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> :lol: You made me smile today for the first time, thanks :thumb:


Anytime for you bud :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Anytime for you bud :thumb:


You crack me up Tips : Love your style with your words, smack on the Bulls eyes there :lol:


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

All i hear is negative **** about wheeler dealers but they do make profit, they show the general public how to buy cars and lots of tips. Hell its that show that really gave me the confidence to do big projects, before i was 30 i never really did nothing much to cars apart from washing them in the bad way.

They do deserve some credit even if Edd does make a few mistakes now and then.

I dont think car sales men/women like him because he shows us all how to make a deal so the customer saves some cash and the dealer loses some.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Love wheeler dealers.

Watched everyone from inception, infact i watched the shows before he teamed up with Ed.

Deals on Wheels.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

SurGie said:


> All i hear is negative **** about wheeler dealers but they do make profit, they show the general public how to buy cars and lots of tips. Hell its that show that really gave me the confidence to do big projects, before i was 30 i never really did nothing much to cars apart from washing them in the bad way.
> 
> They do deserve some credit even if Edd does make a few mistakes now and then.
> 
> I dont think car sales men/women like him because he shows us all how to make a deal so the customer saves some cash and the dealer loses some.


I love the program, and have watched every one. I wasnt trying to be negative with my posts at all. Ed is a legend, and ive learnt a good few things from the programs. I just need my very own Ed now. lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

SurGie said:


> All i hear is negative **** about wheeler dealers but they do make profit, they show the general public how to buy cars and lots of tips. Hell its that show that really gave me the confidence to do big projects, before i was 30 i never really did nothing much to cars apart from washing them in the bad way.
> 
> They do deserve some credit even if Edd does make a few mistakes now and then.
> 
> I dont think car sales men/women like him because he shows us all how to make a deal so the customer saves some cash and the dealer loses some.


to be fair IF you took into account Ed's labour costs then I doubt they've ever made a profit :lol:

I am a big wheeler dealers fan :thumb:

I wouldn't dream of buying that Porsche with the spray can roof :lol:


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

I enjoy the program but don't think I'd buy one of there cars. To be fair though, they're a lot better than they used to be about actually spending money to do cars close to right. They are a LOT better than the 'Desert Car Kings' program we have over here where they pull a 'classic' out of their junk yard and spend two weeks 'restoring' it.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

james_death said:


> Love wheeler dealers.
> 
> Watched everyone from inception, infact i watched the shows before he teamed up with Ed.
> 
> Deals on Wheels.


Me two:thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

did anyone count how many times ed said top tip !


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

gm8 said:


> did anyone count how many times ed said top tip !


Sounds like a drinking game in the making - and that's not a top tip :devil:


----------



## Johnboy20011 (Mar 7, 2011)

Great show.
The funny part is on the final test drive when Mike says something along the lines of "changing them hubcaps and gear knob really makes her drive like a dream now, you cant half feel the difference" :lol:

I just don't understand why they never show or at least mention about changing the oil and filter on most of them.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I enjoy Wheeler Dealers and they don't look for silly money for their cars.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Bill58 said:


> I enjoy Wheeler Dealers and they don't look for silly money for their cars.


Mike???


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Is it just me or is Mike Brewer getting more and more - how shall we say it - rotund. Think they're going to have to start looking for larger cars to restore. Maybe it was his trip over here, he came back looking like one of us


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

One thing that wheeler dealers has taught me is that any nut or bolt, no matter how rusted, will come undone quite easily with some wd40.... if only 

Other than that I think it's a good show, some of the cars on there I wouldn't mind owning


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

As said before, its when he sits on the bonnet that makes you almost want to scream.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Despite the years Mike has spent around cars, he seems to know FA about them tbh. 
Not as much as he perhaps should anyway.

I still watch it though.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

I also meant on other forums too.

I have also watched every episode inc Deals on wheels too. I dont like the way Mike throws parts around willy nilly though. I also dont like how Edd uses the old nuts when changing suspension parts, almost every episode. He needs to use new nylock nuts every time.

The 205 one has to be the worse one at fobbing the viewer.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

i love wheeler dealers, big fan, but i want to know where they go for the paint, i watched one earlier and they paid 800 squid for a full respray!!!!!! and i saw one where gavin from autoglass buggered the removal by scratching some paint!!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Its like top gear, thats all scripted.
Just like a pop corn movie sit down watch what they do and dont take it for anymore than that....:lol:

My brother is a dab hand at buying a motor running it for 3 to 6 months does nothing to it, doesnt even wash it and still sells most often at double the money.

Wish i had that ability....:lol:


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I enjoy the show just still can't understand he paid double what he was asking !!!!!!

Apart from the strIpy roof it turned out well !!!!!!


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

How much would have been for him to fix it at a garage I wonder?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Going back to the 914,did it not have 2.0 alloys yet Ed said it had an 1800 engine????


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I always watch it as well... good fun TV, not meant to be taken seriously...

And I nearly bought the black Dodge Charger they done... :lol:

Until I found out it was them..... 

:thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

it's one of the fakest programs on TV! In an old episode, one of the so-called sellers was actually one of Edd's employees!

Also, no one travels to Italy to search for a Fiat Dino without having a car to look at - that's just silly....


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

In the world of la la land, nothing is what it seems - I enjoy the program for what it is.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Wheeler Dealer thread started by "*mike*thefish" Suspicious... :lol:

It definitely has become something to be taken with a pinch of salt as the series have gone on. Back in the originals, it came across more as a sparetime/quick-fix home trader that, like they do with Ed, didn't really have to account for their time spent.

Sounding distinctly Brewer-ish. Buy it cheap, service it, replace a bit of trim, bucket of water and sell it on. I reckon that mainstream popularity of the show & scrappage schemes are what knocked the original formula on the head.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It's a great program, and of course 100% staged. but who cares, i love it. Ed is a great mechanic, and Mike plays the dodgy ****ney geezer well. You get good buying advice, and learn certain cars weak points. If nothing else, it's an hour of good telly, and infinitely better than the shower on other channels.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Surprised no one has mentioned all the water with the 3M polishes!

EDIT, mentioned here! http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=261510


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

The funniest thing i picked up on when watching an old episode where they get the E30 BMW 325 estate and they replace the middle and rear sections of exhaust and Ed puts on some chrome tailpipes, when Mike goes to sell it the guy asks "are these just tips or is it a full exhaust" and Mike goes "No its part of a full stainless steal exhaust that we've put on the car"!

Also when they do the M5 on this series they get the wheels refurbed and get brand new tyres all round but they dont mention that though you can clearly see they are brand new as the old tyres were knackered.

Do love the show though, its always a great watch.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

SurGie said:


> All i hear is negative **** about wheeler dealers but they do make profit, they show the general public how to buy cars and lots of tips. Hell its that show that really gave me the confidence to do big projects, before i was 30 i never really did nothing much to cars apart from washing them in the bad way.
> 
> They do deserve some credit even if Edd does make a few mistakes now and then.
> 
> I dont think car sales men/women like him because he shows us all how to make a deal so the customer saves some cash and the dealer loses some.


I do agree to some point. It's like the car version of the numerous DIY shows were novices think that they are property developers overnight making easy money!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

jbguitarking said:


> The funniest thing i picked up on when watching an old episode where they get the E30 BMW 325 estate and they replace the middle and rear sections of exhaust and Ed puts on some chrome tailpipes, when Mike goes to sell it the guy asks "are these just tips or is it a full exhaust" and Mike goes "No its part of a full stainless steal exhaust that we've put on the car"!


I watched this episode last night and swore the the TV at this point!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Did you see the one where an "expert" was telling MB what to look for when buying a 911? Check the filler cap for emulsion 'cos that means there will be head gasket problems. Hello....air cooled......


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

nogrille said:


> I watched this episode last night and swore the the TV at this point!


Glad someone else saw this aswell!

Once a dodgy salesman, always a dodgy salesman!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

SurGie said:


> All i hear is negative **** about wheeler dealers but they do make profit, they show the general public how to buy cars and lots of tips. Hell its that show that really gave me the confidence to do big projects, before i was 30 i never really did nothing much to cars apart from washing them in the bad way.
> 
> They do deserve some credit even if Edd does make a few mistakes now and then.
> 
> I dont think car sales men/women like him because he shows us all how to make a deal so the customer saves some cash and the dealer loses some.


car sales people dont like him as he is a plonker in the trade nothing ever happends like that, and as for profit 2 weeks in the workshop doing the lists they have would cost more than the car itself


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Why do they always use an air gun to re-fit wheel nuts ?:doublesho. Def no no.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Wheeler Dealer thread started by "*mike*thefish" Suspicious... :lol:
> 
> It definitely has become something to be taken with a pinch of salt as the series have gone on. Back in the originals, it came across more as a sparetime/quick-fix home trader that, like they do with Ed, didn't really have to account for their time spent.
> 
> Sounding distinctly Brewer-ish. Buy it cheap, service it, replace a bit of trim, bucket of water and sell it on. I reckon that mainstream popularity of the show & scrappage schemes are what knocked the original formula on the head.


I'm definitely not Mike Brewer he changes his vehicle every programme I'm sticking with my powerful 1.2 !!!!!!!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

mikethefish said:


> I'm definitely not Mike Brewer he changes his vehicle every programme I'm sticking with my powerful 1.2 !!!!!!!


 You're 'avin' a Turkish ! 'Old yer aaand out!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like wheeler dealers.One of the only programs I watch on tv (It's on tonight too!) .
Mainly because tv consists of crap with Peter Andre in or tarts from Essex aimed at those with less than average IQs and attention spans.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

TV Gold. Love it.

Mr Brewer is about as much fun as fingernails across a blackboard but that's probably the cheeky mockney twattery. Otherwise a lot of a fun and don't forget that Ed is a very accomplished spannerman - AFAIK he's built a fair few weird and wonderful cars like the sofa car etc.

As for profit, forget it. The Morgan episode nailed it - 130 hours labour fitting a new chassis and "profit" which didn't take even a base labour rate into account. Fine for the DIY-er hoping to make a few quid but never a business which would work.

Favourite episode was the 205 smoking like a fecker - new gear linkage and bobsyerunckle innit. *** :lol:


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Not sure why people keep going on about Edd's wages/time, they both work towards the finish with Edd doing more and the profit they supposedly make is both theirs so wages has nothing to do with it.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

SurGie said:


> Not sure why people keep going on about Edd's wages/time, they both work towards the finish with Edd doing more and the profit they supposedly make is both theirs so wages has nothing to do with it.


It's because, as their buying budget has increased, it's become entertainment than, for want of a better term, infotainment.

If you buy a £500 Golf, turn it round in a couple of weeks of spare time* spannering and make a £200 after costs it's canny. But if you've bought a £5000 Porsche several weeks of hard/time consuming work, including removing/refurbishing/refitting gearboxes & wheels and you make £500 it's a lot less realistic to call it profit. (those are just random figures I've stuck in there for examples)

In some episodes, Mike even says he's spent x-hours driving a couple of hundred mile round trip to buy parts. Those costs aren't taken into account either.

*by spare time, I mean an hour here and there after work or a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

It's on again tonight this time with a G Wagen


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

And they put new tyres on them - well the ones with wheel refurbish - and that is never mentioned either !!!


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> And they put new tyres on them - well the ones with wheel refurbish - and that is never mentioned either !!!


ye certain episodes I've noticed that the car magically has brand-new brake callipers and discs and these wernt mentioned, I'm fairly sure it was on the Merc 190 cosworth


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

If you search [email protected] in google it come up with forum threads looking for cars to be featured on the show.
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&[email protected]&btnK=


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

SurGie said:


> Not sure why people keep going on about Edd's wages/time, they both work towards the finish with Edd doing more and the profit they supposedly make is both theirs so wages has nothing to do with it.


really :lol:


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

I like it when Mike returns from one of his shopping trips an chucks what he's bought on the bonnet! Just another job for Ed removing the scratches.
Also when when Ed says "look at these lovely new light lens, they will really lift the car",for example, and then uses the old rusty screws to fit them.
Must watch TV though,I love it.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

still one of my fave shows even though it is pretty much the same thing on every car..its fun spotting there mistakes...the mk1 golf they did a long time ago with its steering wheel not on straight and the 3 series tourer that mike lied to the guy about having a new stainless steel exhaust when it had a regular euro cars parts exhaust......but the new series has lost its way with the prices ..it used to be about getting a car for under 2 k now its 20 k.....errr whats going on


----------

